# Lawn vac impeller stuck on Briggs & Stratton 2-cycle



## sethclayton (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi everyone,

First time post, so bear with me please. 

I have an Agri-fab lawn vac, that had a Briggs & Stratton 2-cycle engine on it. The engine is shot, so I'm replacing it with a new engine from Tractor Supply. I've gotten the B&S with vacuum impeller still attached off of the lawn vac. I need to get the impeller off, but have run into trouble. There's a 14mm bolt at the center of the impeller that I assume is holding it to the drive shaft of the B&S. I also assume that this is counter-threaded since the shaft turns counter-clockwise. I began to turn this bolt clockwise and it moved about a quarter turn before becoming difficult. I wanted to double check with you guys to make sure I'm doing things correctly before getting more aggressive with it. I've attached a couple pictures to illustrate what I'm working with. The last shot is the Model number (1213120114-B8). 

Thanks for any advice!

-Seth


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

I have never seen one of these with a left hand thread mounting bolt. I would think the bolt should come off counter clockwise. 

This is also NOT a 2 cycle engine, it's a 4 cycle engine.


----------



## sethclayton (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks 30!

Your signature says it all!


----------



## sethclayton (Feb 5, 2009)

Little extra elbow grease got the nut out no problem and the impeller popped right off. That brings me to a new problem:

The drive shafts on the two engines are different. The original Briggs and Stratton has a tapered shaft that ends at 7/8" OD at the end and is threaded on the inside. The new engine's shaft is straight, 3/4" and not threaded. Do I need to find a different engine, or is there some way to make this one work? 

The new one has the slot running the length of the shaft. Here are two pictures:


----------



## sethclayton (Feb 5, 2009)

Second pic


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

You are likely going to have to find an engine made specifically for your application.

What is wrong with your old engine?

This is a suitable replacement engine with the correct crankshaft

http://tewarehouse.com/12S402-0028


----------



## sethclayton (Feb 5, 2009)

The old engine screeches from the cylinder when you pull the starter. I'd rather replace the engine and give this one to someone for parts, than try to get the old one running.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

sethclayton said:


> The old engine screeches from the cylinder when you pull the starter. I'd rather replace the engine and give this one to someone for parts, than try to get the old one running.


Small engine warehouse probably has a replacement. Have a good one. Geo

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/Items/Engines/


----------

